# molding over molding, Can it be done?



## jerry1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

I recently put down a floating prego laminate floor. I am now trying to add molding to finish the job. I was hoping to use a mitre box to cut the molding to 45 degrees and attach it to floor walls. This didnt work out as planned cause my floor already has molding. Is there a way to figure out how to cut the molding to cover up the old molding?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A picture will be needed here ---Is there a reason that you don't just remove the old molding?

Anything can be done--however sometimes the effort,expense and skills make the oddball jobs impractical.---Mike----


----------



## kuj0317 (Jul 12, 2011)

Removing molding is one of the easiest things to do. If you are careful, you can do it without harming the wall very much.

If you want to put new molding over the old molding, the new molding will have to be significantly bigger than the old molding, and have clearance behind it to accommodate the old molding. 

I agree, a picture here would help this make a lot more sense.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jerry1977 said:


> I recently put down a floating prego laminate floor. I am now trying to add molding to finish the job. I was hoping to use a mitre box to cut the molding to 45 degrees and attach it to floor walls. This didnt work out as planned cause my floor already has molding. Is there a way to figure out how to cut the molding to cover up the old molding?


If you had a base molding and then installed the flooring, leaving a 1/4" gap, all you need is a shoe molding or a 1/2", 1/4 round to cover the gap and go against the original base molding.


----------

